# I'd like to try a Flevo bendy-in-the-middle bike!



## Gastroped (12 Feb 2020)

Hi everyone, this is my first ever posting so be gentle with me.
I've ridden recumbents for quite a few years now and still haven't even seen a bendy Flevo, never mind tried one.
Does anyone have one or know of someone who does and could I please have a go?

I live in the Scottish Borders, TD14 but don't let distance daunt the possibility of helping this to happen.

Thanks for any info you may offer,
Cheers, Steve.


----------



## simongt (16 Feb 2020)

On the basis that you've been 'around a bit', the point that you've never seen a bendy Flevo does say something about it's 'popularity'. On these fair highways & byways of Norfolk, a 'bent of any description is uncommon. I probably see about one every couple of months and they're usually the same one or two.


----------



## recumbentpanda (22 Feb 2020)

Well, you don’t seem to have got much come-back on this one! I don’t have a Flevo for you to try, but a few reflections that might help: I have actually laid eyes on one ‘in the flesh’, many years ago. I didn’t get to throw a leg over it, but then again, I didn’t feel much urge to do so. My reluctance was not so much the weird steering arrangements, as the build. Close up, it looked pretty heavy and ‘agricultural’, and the wheels and components were toward the heavy artillery end of traditional Dutch bikes. Of course you could build a frame up with any components you like, but the square tube still looks a bit Forth Bridge. I’ve nothing against ugly lookin bikes -I own a particularly ratty Linear after all, but the Flevo looks like it would be hard work.
If you are interested in the ‘articulated frame’ steering principle, take a look at what are generically called ‘python’ bikes. (You could think of the Flevo as a ‘highracer’ format python.) There are some good plans for homebuild pythons on line, and some good homebuilt examples have surfaced on eBay from time to time. Descriptions of learning to ride them tend to be entertaining . . .


----------



## Gastroped (28 Apr 2021)

Apologies for my belated acknowledgement of your inputs, I don't do much of this "social media/online stuff".
Thank you both for your interest and valued opinions.
I reckon you're both very valid in what you say and when I added your thoughts to my own I confidently veered away from the idea of a Flevo...
I'm still intending to trade my trusty 1999 PDQ for something a tad more up to date, in fact I have two PDQ's to trade so if you know any likely candidates do please point them in my direction (that is if you are not offended by my lacklustre response etiquette - sorry).


----------



## 404 Not Found Anywhere (30 Apr 2021)

SWMBO would probably kill me if I got another bike but I did enjoy my PDQ. If only my legs had been an inch longer! They don’t seem to go for much these days, I’d hang on to one if you get another machine. On the other hand if you fancy a BikeE AT of a similar vintage, let me know...😀


----------



## bobcolover (30 Apr 2021)

404 Not Found Anywhere said:


> SWMBO would probably kill me if I got another bike but I did enjoy my PDQ. If only my legs had been an inch longer! They don’t seem to go for much these days, I’d hang on to one if you get another machine. On the other hand if you fancy a BikeE AT of a similar vintage, let me know...😀


Where abouts are you, I might be interested in a bike e AT...


----------



## bobcolover (30 Apr 2021)

bobcolover said:


> Where abouts are you, I might be interested in a bike e AT...


PM?


----------



## 404 Not Found Anywhere (1 May 2021)

I’m in the north of Scotland... a bit far from south London!


----------



## bobcolover (2 May 2021)

thats a shame, I first learnt to ride recumbent on a Bike e AT which was stolen in central london some many years ago. I have a soft spot for the design. Since moved on to a Kingcycle, Streetmachine and PDQ, justifying the expansion on the ground that they are all very different machines for different rides.....


----------



## Greengoguy (16 May 2021)

Gastroped said:


> Apologies for my belated acknowledgement of your inputs, I don't do much of this "social media/online stuff".
> Thank you both for your interest and valued opinions.
> I reckon you're both very valid in what you say and when I added your thoughts to my own I confidently veered away from the idea of a Flevo...
> I'm still intending to trade my trusty 1999 PDQ for something a tad more up to date, in fact I have two PDQ's to trade so if you know any likely candidates do please point them in my direction (that is if you are not offended by my lacklustre response etiquette - sorry).



Hi Gastroped, do you still have your PDQs? Just wondering what the seat height is? Thanks - Guy


----------



## Gastroped (16 May 2021)

'Lo Guy. We do still have our PDQs. Seat height is (approx) 58cms. Just for reference; one PDQ has not been used much and was bought second hand (in very good condition) from D.Tek about fifteen years ago. The other, by contrast, I bought new in 1999 and has been my main, often only, bicycle. It did LEJOG in 1999 as my steed for Pedal to Paddle - End to End carrying full camping gear and an amphibious conversion kit - the Shuttle Bike Kit! With no problems at all!
If you want more detail etc. I'm happy to talk by 'phone.
Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Greengoguy (17 May 2021)

Hi Steve, yes more details would be great. Thanks - Guy

*Mod Note:*
Mobile phone number edited out - @Greengoguy this is the internet, do you want your number to be seen by spammers of all sorts? 
You will be able to use the forum's private messaging function after you make another few posts.


----------



## Greengoguy (17 May 2021)

Thank you very much for editing out my mobile number!
I didn't think of the possible scams...


----------



## Gastroped (23 May 2021)

Hello Greegoguy. Sooo Sorry for my delay - I don't even keep my mobile switched on so getting around to sitting down in front of social media screens is blue moon stuff for me,
Ok so it looks like we need to have a public chat for a bit before we can go private... how shall we work this? Ask me some questions and I'll keep a better eye out for your correspondence. Or I'm happy to disguise my landline number in a load of simple crossword-type clues if you like, for example: --- what a lovely war; came first in the race; one --- buckle my shoe; tree in Irish. What do you think?
Cheers, Steve.


----------

